
Matthew Garrett reviews “smart plug” on Amazon - JoshTriplett
https://www.amazon.com/review/RA8OETCRWANHU/ref=cm_cr_dp_title?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B01F041DPG&channel=detail-glance&nodeID=228013&store=hi
======
wmf
Two stars, because at least it doesn't burn out anything you plug into it.
[https://www.amazon.com/review/R2XDBFUD9CTN2R/ref=cm_cr_rdp_p...](https://www.amazon.com/review/R2XDBFUD9CTN2R/ref=cm_cr_rdp_perm)

~~~
danso
I think it's reasonable to give something 2 stars even if it has what the
reviewer believes to be massive flaws...It seems to be a usable product, as
long as the user is very technically proficient and/or lives off the grid...I
mean, nice physical design should merit at least one star...

But I'm being mostly selfish here. The reason why I prefer these kind of
reviews to be 2-star instead of 1-star-because-of-critical-flaws is because I
usually don't read 1-star reviews, as that section is usually full of people
complaining about shipping errors or personal grudges. The 2-star and 3-star
reviews offer much more signal-to-noise.

~~~
Mithaldu
Whenever i see a "shipping mistake" or "DOA" review i wish i could flag it as
inappropiate content.

~~~
AdamJacobMuller
You can. Simply mark it as "is not useful" and amazon will (in aggregate) not
show those reviews.

